# Whatever



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Every body loves me but.

i just wanted to announce my undenying love for Tux

he is why i wake up, and i only sleep to dream about him,
<33333

Its just that i love you so much.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

She'll probably say "gtfo"


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

lul


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr26/travis-da-***/rage1wv6.jpg
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lul


darn


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

lolol.


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

Wait wut


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lul


I see my lovely charms have graced your beautiful heart. <33333
oh how i love you, coffeebean


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too <3

Now please, make your way to my dungeon -there are many lovely things awaiting you there D


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't even want to know


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please let there be your oh so famous hot sauce/plunger

and some whips.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel tha love here.


----------



## easpa (Dec 30, 2009)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> Who the hell are you?


no need to be hateful now.


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/NzJ2NKp23WU


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel a strong feeling of love and care in this thread.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please. 
Those are like my amateur tools.

You have no idea what else is in there.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i beg to know, you must show me.
i want anything from you, as long as its from my love coffeebean, i will accept it


----------



## Unknown (Dec 30, 2009)

lolololololololol


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

Unknown said:
			
		

> lolololololololol


Most intelligent post of the day right here.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


end the torture of my curiosity and show me, i dont care how, just do it now please.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">coffeebean is a man</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLOT TWIST


----------



## Pear (Dec 30, 2009)

wat.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nay, ive seen pics,


and if she is a man, then i will turn gay. just to be with her...er....him..?

she is a she i believe.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i litterally pissed myself when i opened that spoiler


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

Why are you Leaving?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Why are you Leaving?


because some users hate me

but i see things have changed for the better around here. ;3


----------



## Unknown (Dec 30, 2009)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, it is.

Would you care for a cup of tea? I brewed it myself. =D


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iDontt!


----------



## Shiny (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Pear (Dec 30, 2009)

Shiny said:
			
		

>


I don't see how a bacon Narwhal has any relevance to this subject, although it still is awesome.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 30, 2009)

What is this?


----------



## soccerfan456 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shiny said:
			
		

>


WANT

Also...

*grabs coffee*

*places under bed with Andy*

Mine! Er.... And Andy's. >:[


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Shiny said:
			
		

>


this post wins. forever,
'

actually coffee's do , but this is second place.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god,what a damn stalker.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

>


homestarrunner.



gets a 6th place.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Shiny said:
			
		

>


3rd place.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

Pear said:
			
		

> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BACON!
Too bad I'm a vegetarian


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread....
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2vBUaGP7L3w'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2vBUaGP7L3w' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2vBUaGP7L3w'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


But why?


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2vBUaGP7L3w'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


...wat


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2vBUaGP7L3w'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


Oh my god.

Win XD


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


help me BEEDAUBS.

help me survive this place.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an "H" in my name dammit.  and no sorry


----------



## Unknown (Dec 30, 2009)

what is this i dont even


no srsly


:l


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3
xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition. 

I just want to let you know that I love you. And that I want to be with you forever. And forget about everyone else baby, it's just you and me <3
We'll make beautiful babies and then kill them with bats <3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slowly crawls away


sorry master, didnt mean to upset you.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

You're not hated by me. c:


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok.  I'll give you steak or whatever once this is all over.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes master!
thank you!

it twas a small grammatical error, thats all.
thank you for the steak/ forgiveness


----------



## soccerfan456 (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition.
> 
> I just want to let you know that I love you. And that I want to be with you forever. And forget about everyone else baby, it's just you and me <3
> We'll make beautiful babies and then *kill them with bats* <3


DDDDDDDDDD:::::::::::

NOT MINI-COFFEE!

*swoops in on a rope*

*grabs Mini-Coffee*

*swings away*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition.
> 
> I just want to let you know that I love you. And that I want to be with you forever. And forget about everyone else baby, it's just you and me <3
> We'll make beautiful babies and then kill them with bats <3


thank you my love




bats with scissors in them 
<33333333333333333333


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mini Coffee is my sister. She's the heiress. I wouldn't kill her D:< 
She is to follow my footsteps.


@EP: <333


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 30, 2009)

It feels like an early Valentines day <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition.
> 
> I just want to let you know that I love you. And that I want to be with you forever. And forget about everyone else baby, it's just you and me <3
> We'll make beautiful babies and then kill them with bats <3


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> It feels like an early Valentines day <3


It feels just as insincere!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dusty XD <3


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

*cough*http://www.youtube.com/v/m4V3FJHTNHc&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


megaman,

just because you secret feelings for her doesnt mean you have to kill me with your deathnote.

*walks into backroom with coffee and closes door on dustin.*


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His feelings aren't secret.

By the way.
I'm leaving you for Dustin bitsxch.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Also @Gnome my god, I never knew something like a Keygen could have such awesome music.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pulls out gun.

ends life.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> *cough*http://www.youtube.com/v/m4V3FJHTNHc&autoplay=1&loop=1


*censored.3.0* YOU.  STOP STEALING MY SONGS


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

NEVAR. *runs*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually going to put Suicide into the image too, which would've made this post right here pretty ironic.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

@gnome

ive used that before.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dx

why dusty

cant we be friends?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iwuvyou and your little twisted mind <3

Not as twisted as mine...but you're getting there :3


----------



## soccerfan456 (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it Mega! He just want to use you to get to coffee!

*hands Mega cat*

Use this to protect yourself!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hugs cat


i dont mind cats at all.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an explosive cat. And it's dirty.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't need protection from him, i'll solve equations with my right hand, and write names in my left...
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/kaoy1QKxGQs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/kaoy1QKxGQs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread needs more exotic Tropico musichttp://www.youtube.com/v/IYLsi7-Y7-M&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those childish things dont effect me.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> This thread needs more exotic Tropico musichttp://www.youtube.com/v/IYLsi7-Y7-M&autoplay=1&loop=1


i lolled tooo hard.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> This thread needs more exotic Tropico musichttp://www.youtube.com/v/IYLsi7-Y7-M&autoplay=1&loop=1


That music makes me wanna hula dance.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

XD

@this thread


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you like the 5th Troll of Coffees' what has this internet come too where are all the smart witty trolls? We just get retards.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>it all went according to plan..</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

coughs



what? nothing.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally it sounds like some kind of Irish folk music.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 30, 2009)

AGH! Someone quoted dubs!
TROPICO ECHO!


----------



## AndyB (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0_o
Clean your ears out then.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...




> AGH! Someone quoted dubs!
> TROPICO ECHO!



GOOOOOOD MOOOOOORNING TROOOOPICOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ8B-Wl_trQ http://www.youtube.com/v/fQ8B-Wl_trQ



Not at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ8B-Wl_trQ http://www.youtube.com/v/fQ8B-Wl_trQ
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.


Garrett, just leave.

no one wants you here.

i cant think of a single person on tbt who is your friend.

leave.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ8B-Wl_trQ http://www.youtube.com/v/fQ8B-Wl_trQ
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hP0t-ljzuAE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hP0t-ljzuAE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
That is hula music, the song that was repeated by me sounds like Irish folk music.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 30, 2009)

Unknown does the Cha-Cha sli-owait.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

back on topic guys


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

LOCKED


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> LOCKED


gtfo


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> LOCKED


No.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33333333333333333


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn, I wish.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corrected


----------



## soccerfan456 (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liek Garrrrette meester sir. plox dun be mean 2 him. or else.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Hurrrrr


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

This is just an endless torrent of spam.


----------



## Placebo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thread sucks, take it away Sporge, you sexy *censored.5.0*.


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> This is just an endless torrent of spam.


But it raises your post count ;o


----------



## Nixie (Dec 30, 2009)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*inserts Mr hobo's sig*


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 30, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*twitches*


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

Miku said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ignore it.

It's immature.


----------



## Placebo (Dec 30, 2009)

*censored.8.1* IS A SWEAR.  Ask Storm.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 30, 2009)

So are you Rockman. keep coming back to a topic you don't like is a sign of secret interest and weakness >


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Since most of you kind ladies and gents dont want me here, though i dont know why, i might leave forever.
> 
> If i decide to stay. i dont know what will happen, but if i dont, i just wanted to announce my undenying love for jenn coffeebean.
> 
> ...


You're making... me... cry!

How sweet!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't take him seriously.  <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Is still spam thread? =D


----------



## Thunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't leave me :'(


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Awh I won't! *Huggles* =3


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 30, 2009)

Go shoping for an afternoon an the tree turns into a soap opera spooky.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Is still spam thread? =D


Obsessed?


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He posted a thread in the museum about zhee hoers


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel bad for the hoers
:/


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhuh, he loves it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOERS WILL SHOOP YOU TO DEATH IF YOU SAY THAT!! D:<


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, no. I'm simply going through a phase of hoers obsession. It should be over in a few days. That doesn't mean that I _love_ teh hoers. <small>I love Andrew. ;3</small> I'm simply obsessed with teh hoers at the moment.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, the hoers did make me lol at one point.

So it works! ^.^


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now, don't make Andrew Jay Hoers jealous.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LOVE DEM HOES HOERS.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it is "I" who's in love with you Sir ExquisiteProposition!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...How do you know his middle name? .-.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> I think it is "I" who's in love with you Sir ExquisiteProposition!


Fine by me.
*high fives*


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awhsome!

Of course everyone knows the frog kisses zhee princess, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha i love this kid.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And his last is Moors. Rhymes with Hoers in a weird way.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Success!


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know all this?
 :smileeyebrow:


----------



## FITZEH (Dec 30, 2009)

kthxbai This topic is spam. inb4lock


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> kthxbai This topic is spam. inb4lock


well about 2 mods and jeremy himself have viewed this topic so i dun think so. it has a point.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> kthxbai This topic is spam. inb4lock









 Dun say that!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im guessing youve played chrono trigger too, huh?
pretty good game if you ask me.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

Exquisite, Your member title saids "coffee's lover."
But Tux's saids "ExquisiteProposition lover."

Whuuurt?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> Exquisite, Your member title saids "coffee's lover."
> But Tux's saids "ExquisiteProposition lover."
> 
> Whuuurt?







what are you talking about?


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> Exquisite, Your member title saids "coffee's lover."
> But Tux's saids "ExquisiteProposition lover."
> 
> Whuuurt?


/\

A LOVE TRIANGLE


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I'm talkin 'bout.
Don't deny it.
xP


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An inverted love triangle.

@Ex: Yes I grew up playing this and always loved Marle.

My fave element is water/ice. ^.^


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i's forgot to change it ;P


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You scawee. D-;


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, "forgot."
>


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

-mez said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:>
i did.


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you?
xD


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

I WUNNA BE IN ON THE LOVE SQUARE D';

[  ] (Ok there's no top to it but you get the picture.)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> I WUNNA BE IN ON THE LOVE SQUARE D';
> _
> [  ]


you cant because you failed to make a square


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

You get to be Lucca sam.

o_e


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

_
[_]  A Square! Kinda :/


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> You get to be Lucca sam.
> 
> o_e


bahahaha


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D":

I WANNA BE IN ON THIS GANGLE BANGLE!


----------



## Phil (Dec 30, 2009)

not this again xD


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Phil said:
			
		

> not this again xD


Again?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

Teh coffee is lurking this thread :|


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

Love pentagon por favor.

/  \
\_/

Geometric fail n___n


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

sam. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME.

Um

Can I be the love child of EP and Tux?

Also who the hell was Tux before this?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

Muffun said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hollister.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

I hath been exposed!

O_O


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> I hath been exposed!
> 
> O_O


It's not that hard.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...

Hollister, you do know there's a "Name History" in your profile, right?


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly nao?

Hao?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Profile > Profile Options > Name history


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah I thought you actually knew me for a sec. xD


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2009)

OH NOEZ


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I did. Because it's quite obvious. I'm saying it's obvious to any noob.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> No, I did. Because it's quite obvious. I'm saying it's obvious to any noob.


I see.


----------

